# Fast Freddie Gran Fondo



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Anyone doing this? 

Fast Freddie Gran Fondo: Home


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

Can someone explain Gran Fondos to me? Why do people pay $145 + fees to be part of a non-race, when you can spend $20 to be in an actual race? The food? Lobster in the feedzone? A t-shirt at the end maybe plus a free nutri bar? I just don't get it.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Why would anyone pay almost $200 to jog the Big Sur marathon? Many do it just to finish. 

In the same sense, club riders like grand fondus. 

My girlfriend likes them. She's on my cycling team as a club rider, not a racer. She doesn't like being dropped (she even avoids our team's Sunday endurance ride because knuckleheads push the pace). She likes being involved in organized rides, she likes the support, and the century gives her a target for training. I like to race every weekend ($20-$35/race) and she does two or three fondus a year.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

That's the rub right there. She likes "the support". What support is she being given that she can't already give to herself? Food and drink? Repair? And as for the camaraderie, it's easy to organize a large group or go to a large group ride, and it's free. 

Marathons are a bit different. The marathon, even if she just jogs it, is at least a race, and your GF can tell all her friends, "I finished this race". A gran fondo is just a large group ride that costs $160. 

Nothing wrong with doing them. I just think that they are tragically overpriced. A lot of guys on my team do the Levi one every year though so I'll probably just pay the silly price anyway so I can form the most complete opinion. Who knows, maybe I'll come back and say "it would have been worth it at twice the price!"


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

The Human G-Nome said:


> Can someone explain Gran Fondos to me? Why do people pay $145 + fees to be part of a non-race, when you can spend $20 to be in an actual race? The food? Lobster in the feedzone? A t-shirt at the end maybe plus a free nutri bar? I just don't get it.


I don't get the Gran Fondo thing either. Gran Fondo seems to be Italian for "very expensive ride." For $100 less, you could do the Grizzly Peak Century, which is a longer ride in the same area, and does a lot of the same route. They've been doing it for many years, and it's very well run.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I agree that they are overpriced. At $20-$35 I would participate.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

I did the Grizzly Peak once upon a time. I remember it being pretty fun. I might have to get the GF to do that with me this year. 



mohair_chair said:


> I don't get the Gran Fondo thing either. Gran Fondo seems to be Italian for "very expensive ride." For $100 less, you could do the Grizzly Peak Century, which is a longer ride in the same area, and does a lot of the same route. They've been doing it for many years, and it's very well run.


----------



## ProjectSport (Feb 11, 2013)

We're producing this event, as well as several other fondos and half-marathons. So firstly, thanks for the interest in us...

Done right, fondos give riders more than they pay for. By getting the masses involved, we can attract more sponsor involvement, and thus more bang for your buck. So of course you get the tangibles -- jerseys, water bottles, food -- and we aim to provide things you'll want to keep for awhile, not just the cheap stuff. 

Then there are a ton of intangibles related to creating and managing a course, from partial closures, to police/CHP escorts, traffic management, volunteer support, and sag/mechanical support. 

There's the fanfare of a big start and finish with a ton of people, an actual event, with music, sponsors, tents, banners and trusses. 

Fondos attract other great riders...you get to ride with great teams and well known pros. 

And the most important part...these all raise money. A good portion of your race fee is a donation to a great cause, in this case the Fast Freddie Foundation and the Osborne Foundation, each helping children emerge from poverty through cycling and mentorship. 

You can replicate a similar ride any day...but you can't replicate this experience. You'll love it for sure...


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks for responding. I can definitely see the appeal of gran fondos for some riders, especially those with lots of disposable income, and those simply not built to race. I think it makes a certain amount of sense for this demographic, and considering the thousands of dollars we spend to save just a few ounces of weight from our rig, $160 is really a drop in the bucket. 

In any case, although I can't profess that gran fondos will ever be my thing, I will likely try one at some point this year "just because".


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Bike Ride Profile | FF Fondo PreRide 02/02/2013 Berkeley, CA near Berkeley | Times and Records | Strava

Here is the route. It sure would be nice to do that route supported, but a stop in San Ramon @ In N Out would suffice also  
Im too much of an eliteist to do a fondo event, but im sure its well put together and a pretty epic ride.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I do understand the appeal. Not to change the subject, but I could definitely see myself doing one of the Sea Otter Classic road or mountain bike grand fondus. If I were not racing and wanted to go to SOC and participate, I would definitely do it. 


*What’s Included*

All Gran Fondo participants receive a Sea Otter Classic Four-Day Festival Pass, providing access to the world’s largest consumer bike exposition. (One-Day or Four-Day Passes may be purchased for family, friends, or others who want to visit the Expo and other Festival areas.)

*All Gran Fondo participants are provided with the following:*

Celebratory lunch on Saturday at the route finish
Commemorative Finisher’s Medal
Fully supported rest stop and refueling stations 
Bike-and-bag valet service
SAG support, including mobile tech
Post-ride shower trailers
In addition, participants are entered in a special prize drawing taking place at 5 p.m. in the lunch tent. Prizes to be determined. 








​Volkswagen Sea Otter Classic - April 18-21, 2013 | Athlete Guide | Gran Fondo | Road | General Information

I know that SOC is a different type of event. But tell me that you wouldn't want to get involved in that if you were the non-racing type...or if you were going to Sea Otter because your kid was going to race. 

Anyway, I hope Fast Freddie's ride goes well. It's a good cause and he's an outstanding individual.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Sea Otter sort of sucks to race (road, at least), so I'd expect paying more, to not race, to suck.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Undecided said:


> Sea Otter sort of sucks to race (road, at least), so I'd expect paying more, to not race, to suck.


The mtb race is just ok. I've certainly done better courses, but the event as a whole is great. 

I may do the road Gran Fondo for Sea Otter this yr. It's not that challenging, but still a good ride.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Undecided said:


> Sea Otter sort of sucks to race (road, at least), so I'd expect paying more, to not race, to suck.


Why does it suck?


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Too expensive (and the absurd "late" registration fee a month before the race, and the races are generally short); having to buy a pass for your significant other if s/he wants to come; bad schedule (I have to be there at 9 a.m. on Thursday to race for an hour and I also have to be there Saturday late in the day to race a time trial? ). When I used to do it, I'm sure I had more reasons, but those are the ones I can remember.


----------

